# Thin/normal socks for smaller size ?



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Seems like if you actually read all the threads you'd know about Mondo point and snowboard boots usually being a full size smaller than your shoes.
If your arches are the problem insoles will be your solution.
Proper size and fit is very closely related to comfort and foot pain. Going bigger usually makes things worse.

I usually wear the costco merino or snowboard socks which are slightly thicker than normal white cotton socks.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you for the condescending comment. Your magical end all be all # unfortunately has its flaws. I was fitted then I tried on 10.5s and couldn’t get my foot in the boot. I proceeded to try on lots of 11s and 11.5s. The TM-2s fit the “best” as described how it should fit. As tight as possible being pain free and big toe pressing against the front. Great I heat molded and left. As I said before width is a problem for me. The answer Is I’m going to go back and see if we can mold an 11. my question really is should I do all I can do to fit in that 11. Thin socks and try and blown it out. I am going to go bakc and see what’s possible.

My foot measures slightly over 11 inches


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

You probably should be in a US 10 if that's your bare foot measurement with no socks.

Measuring and trying on boots with thick socks really tells you nothing about the eventual fit of the boot. If they pack out or you ever wear thinner socks the boots will be too big.

If you buy boots that fit tight you can wear thin socks and gradually wear thicker socks as the boots pack out. You can't do that if you start with thick socks.

It's not magic.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I have shoes ranging from 11 to 12,
So I think 11 seems about right depending on the boot


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

BoarderHack89 said:


> My question is do most of you guys wear normal sock? Thick? If I recall the 11s were WAY to narrow, but I’d like to go back and see again with thin socks. Usually the arch in shoes is the problem and I have to go big. If that solves the narrow issue the 11s would be great. All that being said I’m not a pro and comfort/foot pain is somewhat of a priority over absolute top performance.


Without going into the deep discussion of correct snowboard boot sizing, I'll add my two cents, as someone who also experiences foot/ankle/arch pain:
-- orthotic footbeds make a _world_ of difference. The better ones I've used include Superfeet, Taylarmade, and this season I will be rocking TreadLabs. _Ultimately, _ you'd want to bring your orthotics with you when you go to get fitted with boots. However, if you've already bought your boots and that's that and no amount of "you need to exchange them for the correct size - see WiredSport's posts" will sway you, it is what it is - still get orthotics. 
-- I once bought a $50usd pair of snowboard socks - they had different materials in different zones in different thicknesses, with forward lean built in, 3 pages worth of technology built into them, and honestly, with a bit of imagination, you could have deconstructed them and rebuilt them into something akin to the launch platform at the Kennedy Space Center. They were meant to make me do BS rodeo 7's like Peter Line and Joni Malmi. To my surprise and disappointment, _they didn't_. 
------ the above is to say that after having owned more than my share of $30+ "snowboard" socks, I think they're overrated. What I've been finding lately, is that bamboo-blended socks work amazingly well - _incredibly_ comfy, no chafing even in a snug fitting boot, they don't get soggy when sweating heavily, super thin, and they feel like they're not even there. And they only cost $10/pair at my local cobbler. Maybe give some of them a go.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Update, heat molded the 11s with thick socks and toe cap, once molded they fit super snug but shaped/contoured well for my feet if that makes sense so when with them. First comment guy made was wow you have wide feet you may have to size up but luckily didn’t . If they loosen up a little they will be perfect.

My Boards are 256mm and 260mm so 11 should be perfect.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Erm you know Salomon and Burton (K2 as well maybe?) make boots specifically for wide feet?

I thought you read the threads?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I tried on multiple pairs of boots and landed on these. Also all local stores don’t carry all boots and judging how different everything felt no way I’d buy before trying on. Anyway these ended up being great


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Why would you heat mold boots with thick socks on? Thin socks to mold them wear whatever you do normally. 

Also sounds like you're sizing issues are related to using stock insoles if I'm following correctly.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

The 11s were very tight, and my thumb toe needed some more room. They said wear these socks over yours and wear this toe cap. If after heat molded it’s still to tight there’s no obligation to take them so I obliged. Right or wrong the boots feel exactly how described a boot should feel for new boots. A little more wear in and they should be perfect, pain free and comfy.

Yes I’m using the stock TM-2 insoles


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Or sloppy as the case may be.

You need better insoles, the TM2 ones are trash. Also that shop sizes boots to a recreational fit. Been there, done that.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I will look into better insoles. This is why these sites are great. You go to a place and explain to them what you want and you just have to take their word. Youd expect a big ski shop
In the area to be able to fit boots properly.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Shops generally shoot for a recreational fit. A recreational fit feels great in the shop, and will pack out over time. If you don't ride much, that's probably fine. After ten days or so the boots will have lost responsiveness and you'll be working harder than you need to control your board. All of us probably started with a recreational fit. 

Some of us are on the opposite end of the spectrum and fit our boots as small as we can without pain. Some of us even accept a level of pain for the first few days. The idea is to keep the response in your boots after they pack out. I thought I'd downsized too far this year, but they've packed out to perfection. 

Aftermarket insoles really help support your feet when you're exerting all that pressure all day. When boots pack out a little, they can suck up some volume.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

All great advise thank you. I think I ended up with a great boot that over time will fell comfortable enough to not ruin my days boarding. Happy I went back and got the smaller size. The current boot my big toe is slightly curled. Def pressing against and if it stayed like this it’s a no go. Going with the reccomendation and hoping it stretches out a bit.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Glad it's working out well for you!


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Yup, I just hope I didn’t over do it. My toe is really tight in there. At the end of the day decided to go “small”’and hope they stretch. Worse case in a few months I’ll buy new boots but atleast I gave it a shot. My foot is about 11.2 inches, so even at 11.3 I’m still a mondo 11, even 11.4 inches still says 11. I bought thirty two TM-2 double boas, are they pretty much true to size ?


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Have you actually measured the width of your feet? If the guy in the shop mentioned how wide your feet are, it doesn't really makes sense that you just go with the mondo length & ignore the width. Whether they're true to size in length is irrelevant if you're trying to fit EEE width feet into D width boots.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Looks like I’m about 122 to 123 mm wide

I am very slightly over 4 3/4 inch, well under 5 for an estimate


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

That's over EEE width - Wiredsport's chart doesn't go above 119mm at size 11 so I don't know how many extra E's need adding. So there's practically zero chance of those boots ever being comfortable unless your measurements are way off. They're probably D width, so a whole 2cm too narrow for your feet.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Lol I just saw that.... I mean I have a high tolerance for pain but they don’t feel awful..... I’m going out tomorrow so need to make a decision today. I do like the 11.5s, and my big toe was actually touching so it’s not like I was slipping and sliding, those needed some break in as well. I just thought I may be able to squeeeze into the 11. My concern was an 11.5 on a board that’s 256mm wide.

Almost all my dress shoes and sneakers are 11.5 or 12, and hurt in the beginning then wear in to feel fine. Hmm something to think about


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

So after going back and forth, we decided to heat mold again and also try a new insert. This helped a lot. The new insert is thinner and allows for more room, which is exactly what I needed. Only slight prob area that may need some tweaking is the very tip of my right foot big toe, which hopefully will pack out. using them tomorrow so
I am locked in with these boots. I really love the amount of support this boot has. Power string inside, heel strap inside, then double boa. I like my boot feeling glued to my feet with absolutely no wiggle and this boot provides just that. Thanks again

I re measured my foot which was slightly smaller then i posted above, below are pics from the store


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Lol am I reading this correct? By that it’s pretty much a dead on 11?


----------

